

TechCrunch worth $11 million less than last year - physcab
http://features.csmonitor.com/innovation/2009/02/23/how-much-are-blogs-actually-worth/

======
mrkurt
They valued Ars Technica at $15 million, it sold for a rumored $25 million.
That's not "very near" the predicted valuation.

~~~
lionhearted
The question of "what is something worth?" is answered with, "Whatever the
highest bidder is willing to pay."

Anyone who follows the economics of sports can show you that some contracts
are absolutely ridiculous, and a team totally overbid. Likewise, sometimes
really solid players get signed quite cheap.

So it goes with acquisitions too: Sometimes an acquirer falls in love with a
company or sees value they can add quickly and pays way more than people would
expect. Sometimes a company needs to sell now and sells at a bargain. It can
still be worthwhile to try to peg values on companies, but final sale prices
usually will differ greatly.

~~~
mrkurt
I don't disagree, but they cite the two sales from last year as validation of
their numbers. The thing is, Ars sold for ~$25 million (vs a $15million
valuation). I just looked up the PaidContent.org sale, and it looks like it
sold for $30 million vs their $3.5 million valuation. Neither of those make
them sound very credible. :)

------
gsmaverick
I dont think TC's value went down this year. They had another successful
conference and they got some more distribution deals. They have done fairly
well even while Arrington is gone this month. I think they maybe have only
lost a few million if anything. They also seem to have no problems selling
their ad spaces either.

------
vaksel
Its probably even less than that

------
hotshothenry
I guess bad publicity doesn't pay

------
TweedHeads
A one-man-show sustained on advertisement and pay-per-post?

~~~
staunch
That probably makes 5-10 million year in revenue.

~~~
wheels
Story says 5. That's a surprisingly low valuation for doing $5mm in revenue.
May be that it's considered to be maxed out...

